# Farwell My Sweet Prince Yuki



## Koumyou_69 (Jun 2, 2011)

My baby boy yuki was put to sleep today. we dont know what was wrong yet but the vet is thinking E. cuniculi he started with a head tilt then kept falling and loosing ballance and when i took him in today he could not even stand on his own. i had to make a heart breaking dission to do what was best for him

i love you my sweet yuki i am so sorry i couldnt do more for you </3

:rip: :sad:


----------



## Kipcha (Jun 2, 2011)

So sorry for your loss...

:rip:


----------



## SOOOSKA (Jun 2, 2011)

Elaine,

I am so saddened by this news. Yuki was such a Beautiful Bunny.

It must have been a very difficult decision you had to make.

Binky Free at the Rainbow Bridge:rainbow: Sweet Yuki.

Elaine you did everything possible foryour baby, don't ever think you didn't. 

Hugs

Susan:bunnyangel:


----------



## Koumyou_69 (Jun 2, 2011)

i Know i did but part of me still thinks there was more i could have done.
he spent his last hours of life in my arms because he could not walk he would just drag his back lags while he went in circles but full of kisses till the vary end.
i did not want to do what i did but i know it was best for him not to suffer
"one of the greatest gifts is knowing when to let go" :in tears::bawl:


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Jun 2, 2011)

We're so sorry for your loss. A little more than five years ago we had to say goodbye to Commodore Stockton under the same circumstances. We know it was for the best and the little guy was suffering so much. But, still it was one of the hardest things I've had to do in over six decades. don't beat yourself up over "what" and "If". Rejoice in the good times Yuki had with you and your memories keep him alive in your heart. We still miss our little man too. Rest in peace Yuki and binky free at the bridge.:bunnyangel:


----------



## SOOOSKA (Jun 2, 2011)

Elaine,

I meant to say Yuki is now with his Best Buddy Thumper.

They are probably Binking through the fields at the Rainbow Bridge watching over you.

Hugs:hug:

Susan:rabbithop:runningrabbit:


----------



## Pipp (Jun 3, 2011)

Oh no! So sorry.  Yuki wasn't feeling well a few weeks ago, that was probably related. Sounds like you did the best thing for him. 

And didn't realize you lost Thumper, sorry I missed that. 


sas :sad:


----------



## jujub793 (Jun 3, 2011)

Rip Yuki :rainbow:


----------



## Koumyou_69 (Jun 3, 2011)

thanks
i have two angel buns looking over me now
i miss them both so much but at least now they are together again.
:sad::cry1::bunnyangel2::bunnyangel2:


----------



## Koumyou_69 (Jun 4, 2011)

I got a call yesterday from the vet she had finished the necropsy on Yuki. His kidneys one was small and the other was misshapen and that mass in his stomach was about 3 cm's so it was as big as it felt and when she was trying to find out what it was puss came out of it like an abbess which she had no explanation for he being like that in the spot it was in it should not have been an abbess. She sent off tissue samples to Guelph so I should know if it was e coniculi or anything else by wensday or Thursday


----------



## SOOOSKA (Jun 5, 2011)

Oh the poor baby.

He is painfree now binkying with Thumper.

Susan:bunnyangel2:


----------



## Must_Love_Pets (Jun 6, 2011)

RIP Yuki:bigtears:


----------



## Koumyou_69 (Jun 7, 2011)

Thanks guys i will update as soon as i get more info  still vary sad here


----------



## Koumyou_69 (Jun 9, 2011)

Got a Call from the Vet the results are in and there was no econcli in him. everything was caused by the mass in his abdomen. it was an abesses and was intermitently relecing bacteria into his system his brain, liver and kiddneys all showed signs of swelling.

his ashes are in and i am going to bring him home 

thanks for all the helpfull messages


----------



## SOOOSKA (Jun 9, 2011)

Elaine you and your family did everything you could for Yuki.

He is pain free now watching over all of you at the Rainbow Bridge:rainbow:.:bunnyangel2:

Hugs:hug:

Susanink iris:


----------



## Pipp (Jun 10, 2011)

This is great information for other caregivers, thanks so much for sharing. 

But so sorry you had to have the opportunity. 


sas :sad:


----------



## Bunny parents (Jun 10, 2011)

:rainbow: Binky free, Yuki. 
I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Koumyou_69 (Jun 11, 2011)

Thank you


----------

